# late 1890s pit



## privvydigger (Jul 19, 2009)

We dug a pit just full of everything today 
 Most are soaking....Two rare locals came out....heart was pounding
 Couple a new ones for us was
 DR. VAN BAKKERS GENUINE GIN
 BOWMAN'S WHITE PINE COMPOUND
 A huge blobtop KEYSTONE BOTTLING WORKS, WILKES BARRE, PA 
 Also about 75 BROMO'S, 25 PAIN EXPELLERS, 3 WHISKEY JUGS, 50 CLOROX, 20 CEDAR RAPIDS, 50 CASTORIA'S and two nice huge oil or something bottles.  pics to come


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2009)

cant wait to see the pix!


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

here's some of the ones I just finished


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

rare soda on the left, huge whatever, big blob, Dr Van Bakker's Genuine Gin &
 the Boman's.
 I've never seen the gin or the Bowman's


----------



## capsoda (Jul 20, 2009)

That huge whatever bottle looks like a barber bottle. Could also be a back bar bottle but the lip looks wrong for that.


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

here's a few more


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 20, 2009)

couple a pain expeller cleaned up with a perfume and small octagon shaped one


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey privydigger,

 I think I have a duplicate to the second bottle in your picture--bar bottle or barber bottle. Dug it out of a wet seep at an old logging camp site near Granite Falls, WA, in 1971. The site had already been dug, but I found a small pocket of bottles when I spotted a portion of one bottle exposed by the flowing water. Two of the other bottles I found with it were whiskies (one a scarce one, but unfortunately cracked). I'm inclined to think it is a liquor bottle of some sort, rather than a barber bottle, due to the context that I found it deposited in--it was a camp, not an urban or even village dump. I would point out that even today some liquors and liqueurs feature the same type of lip--I'm thinking of some brandies and liqueurs such as amaretto. Another interesting thing about the dump was the large butchered oxen bones. Early log skidding in Washington was done with ox teams. I guess when an ox had an accident, or just didn't pull its weight anymore, it got processed through the cookhouse.  See this map: http://content.wsulibs.wsu.edu/sid/bin/show.plx , east of Granite Falls, near outlet stream from Hubbard Lake.

 Cheers,

 Will


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

i thought back bar bottle too!
 thx for the story


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm with Willong on this one. Mixed drinks were not necessarily for the Hoi Polloi more than a century ago, but served as a way of mixing the sexes during impromptu mixers. Any woman of breeding ( I will use this term loosely) would be much more inclined to share a highball or two with a fella who possessed the foreknowledge and presence of propriety to offer "uptown" aperitifs rather than a draw of 90 proof. I maintain from long research that such bottles as queried affords evidence of female intercourse (non-sexual social affiliations implied) and as all hard-working men rightly know, the male species does not persevere on tanglefoot alone.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jul 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: privvydigger
> 
> We dug a pit just full of everything today
> Most are soaking....Two rare locals came out....heart was pounding
> ...


 
 Congratulations on your dig!!!

 75 Bromo's and 50 Castoria's?-   The property owner from that time frame must have spent a lot of time in the outhouse.  I thought I used the rest room a lot.

 Marc


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2009)

You actually counted the Clorox bottles?[]
 I have that Gin bottle, too.  Sounds like a fun dig!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> evidence of female intercourse (non-sexual social affiliations implied) tanglefoot alone


 In a logging camp? Really? If I were going to a logging camp, I wouldn't be expecting much more.[]
 Kate


----------

